# CRAZY VIDEO - MUST SEE



## SLB (Jul 8, 2010)

WOW HOW'S THESE GUYS


----------



## Couta101 (May 22, 2009)

I'm a land based fisho as well, these boys are insane! They must have leather skin or some serious roasties from those bricks!

In saying that I'm keen as to see the full length movie, looks well put together. Makes us yak fishos look like sissies! :shock:


----------



## SLB (Jul 8, 2010)

glad u like couta101 little issues with rock saftey maybe haha  but full length movie will be good


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Crazy for sure.

Rock fishing is the most dangerous sport in Australia, per number of participants. Most are not wearing PFD's, most get badly hurt going over the rocks and barnacles, and if swept into the impact zone (_even if wearing a PFD_), will be underwater most of the time because the water is so aerated and does not support flotation.

http://www.dailytelegraph.com.au/news/n ... 6737099411

Did several stints on this (a few hundred), and I reckon kayak fishing just off the rocks is far safer.


----------



## SLB (Jul 8, 2010)

agreed ^^^^ i tell them every other day haha


----------



## Thegaff (Apr 19, 2011)

Ive had a few spills fishing off the rocks in the past and always hurt my self but have never taken a spill like these boys and they don't seem to even have a scratch on them.


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

Clowns


----------



## bildad (Jun 20, 2011)

WOW!!!


----------



## Zonbie (Aug 24, 2009)

If we don't get to see the full length video, I reckon we will see them on TV for sure.........................on footage taken from the Channel 7 Rescue chopper!

They're having fun now though.


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

Yeah, seriously hard core.


----------



## Yakkamat (Nov 13, 2012)

Think i'll stick to the kayak thanks boys. They must have some big stones!


----------



## BIGKEV (Aug 18, 2007)

Awesome, love the fact they are land based and wearing wetties ready for a swim or to bump the barnacles. Agree that fishing the rocks is dangerous, but these boys look like good swimmers and can handle themselves pretty well.

It's a bit like when Jackass first hit the screen with all the olds tutt tutting like they'd never done anything stupid before. Stupid is fun.


----------



## DennisT (Jan 2, 2012)

BIGKEV said:


> Stupid is fun.


Could be a bumper sticker ;-)

Very entertaining vid. Top Quality editing - Was this your handy work SLB?


----------



## SLB (Jul 8, 2010)

DennisT said:


> BIGKEV said:
> 
> 
> > Stupid is fun.
> ...


Not me dennis, my stuff wont be coming out to later. My friend Aaron is the one that makes it look so good he is on here actually just don't know his user name, he put a video up ages ago of tuna and hoo i think u might remember? these guys know how to fish and love it! i know it seems they are little silly with the safety thing but they have been doing this all there lives and know the ocean well, plus there fit as hell.

Yo Aaron whats ya username haha??


----------



## DennisT (Jan 2, 2012)

Thanks Sam,

Yeah saw their videos before - I think his username is StealthDuo. I knew you guys come from the same area and know that you are into Video production so I thought you may be involved with this somehow.

Either way - very well put together video and some monster fish.


----------



## SLB (Jul 8, 2010)

Also Dennis did you enjoy the article in blade? would like your opinion, plan to write alot more soonish. want to do something with stealth in the next one but will talk to you about info first


----------



## DennisT (Jan 2, 2012)

Sam,

I actually saw that you had written something but I havnt picked up a copy yet to give it a read. Will get one this weekend .... I used to have them sent to the office, but havnt got one in a while...

Yeah would love to chat about your next article


----------



## SLB (Jul 8, 2010)

DennisT said:


> Sam,
> 
> I actually saw that you had written something but I havnt picked up a copy yet to give it a read. Will get one this weekend .... I used to have them sent to the office, but havnt got one in a while...
> 
> Yeah would love to chat about your next article


sounds good mate cheers, yeah i do LBG stuff with these guys and film and fish but not the kayak thing, we have heaps of footage from trips i'm sure they will be putting up later.

talk soon


----------



## rodrocket (Apr 24, 2012)

I used to do that stuff when I was a kid 8) 
Mind you, I was catching herring and skippy back then...
Oh, and the waves were'nt quite as big....
Oh, and the rocks were'nt quite that sharp 
And Mum said "if you fall in and can't get out" she'd call the police and they'd sort us out ;-)


----------



## spork (Jan 21, 2012)

Love the last bit.
Mate getting a spa bath in the rocks - rescues rod. :lol:

Those guys are nuts. I'm sure thety are fit as hell, strong swimmers, 10' tall and bulletproof. Just hope none of them end up dying fopr their sport.


----------



## WayneD (Jul 11, 2006)

Pure stupidity if you ask me. I hope it's not my tax paying dollars that has to pay for their rescue or to patch them up at the emergency ward. No fish is worth risking your life for.


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

Enjoyed the vids thanks.....


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

nezevic said:


> A large part of what makes rock fishing the most dangerous sport is education. Unfortunately some nationalities do not have the access to the surf zone which aussie fishermen grow up with. Our fishing culture grows up around the surf and generally has been educated on the dangers. Lack of education and the accessibility of ocean ledges are the real problem.
> 
> I rock fish a lot. I've never been in the situations those boys put themselves in. They are foolish. They are glorifying putting yourself in great danger. They are some excellent fish in primo conditions but you only need one numpty to watch it and try to replicate that in the wrong place to get killed.


Hey, we're not immune. And I'm going to strike "nationalities" and just say people. I'm lucky I've had the ocean as my back yard for 36years now, and have built a knowledge base of tides and waves and currents I may now take for granted, and just use w/o thinking. But I'm seeing with our (SoCal) newest generation of kayakfishers, a complete greenhorn mentality. No ocean experience and fishing experience only as a bait and wait for catfish. NTTAWWT. They've seen the pix and vid over the years and finally said "I want to do that. Those guys are always just paddling out from the beach." Great, I'm not saying that anyone can't, but, not knowing set spacing, long-shore currents, rip currents, to launch in the channel vs the peak, prevailing wind cycles etc is dangerous as ignorance is anywhere.

I would not expect someone from inland to launch for Palmy, say, or a CA beach, first crack at it, and not get pounded and possibly hurt.
My names Zed, and 36years ago I was a total numpty and nearly died in the ocean just going for a swim. I got pounded and swept away. I was a good swimmer thanks to my parents and rode it out until I got back on the beach completely spent, 3-400yds from where I went in.

Right now we're having an extreme offshore wind event. Some places are seeing 30+kts straight offshore from the NE. I went out in it yesterday with pop. We put a lot of thought re where we launched, which way we headed, and which way we would be coming back --it ended up being my local, but that's coincidence. There was a young, mid 20's kayaker that launched out a harbor, went straight W and couldn't get back in straight into the wind and needed rescue. We heard the call of a kayak in distress on the VHF. I didn't post a report on my local forum, because of the second guessing and "why would anyone go out in a wind warning?" Well, because it was an educated decision which doesn't translate well on the internet.


----------



## Squidley (May 8, 2010)

Probably down to having been here more than one generation = more opportunities to learn swimming


----------



## laneends (Jan 25, 2013)

You can be as fit as you like, wont make a difference if you smack your head on a rock or break a leg.


----------



## rodrocket (Apr 24, 2012)

laneends said:


> You can be as fit as you like, wont make a difference if you smack your head on a rock or break a leg.


Agreed ;-)


----------



## leapyear (Jan 29, 2014)

Wow, and I thought my reels got treated badly on the yak!

Wouldn't mind seeing the finished product...definitely entertaining.


----------



## pipnosis (Aug 5, 2009)

Mental. I love fishing but Im not going out like that. :shock:


----------



## zaffa (Apr 18, 2014)

Haha that's nuts! Good luck to them, looks like they're having a ball!


----------

